# DVR's keep shutting off? HELP!!



## dcarter4 (Jul 26, 2006)

Hey All,

Need your help! I have a client who has DISH (my first and only...all others have DTV). He has 2 DVR's (one new...722? one older...silver unit) and one
new HD-SAT (thin, black model).

The receivers are in a Middle Atlantic Rack, with PLENTY of air flowing around them. 
The receivers are the primary sources for a Crestron Home system. 

The problem is...every day...the receivers seem to be off, when we arrive on-site?!! The clients blame Crestron....etc.

What's causing this...and more importantly...HOW do I stoip it!!

Note: The clients are very busy, and don't watch TV on a regular basis.

Thanks!!

Dwayne


----------



## TulsaOK (Feb 24, 2004)

Can you explain what you mean by "off"? Is the receiver in standby or is there nothing on the screen at all?


----------



## epokopac (Aug 8, 2007)

I believe Dish receivers have some sort of automatic turn-off setting enabled by default (4 hours of user inactivity may be the setting). There's probably a way to change it buried somewhere in one of the many menus available.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

As Kent is going for... if they are in "standby" with the screen saver... then either the inactivity timeout has caused it OR the overnight update has caused it.

You can disable the inactivity timer... but not the overnight update.


----------



## BattleZone (Nov 13, 2007)

For systems like this, you have to do 2 things:

1. Disable the Inactivity Timeout.

2. Set an Autotune at, say, 4am, to "wake up" the receiver following the nightly 3am update.


----------



## dcarter4 (Jul 26, 2006)

Hey Guys!!

Thanks for the quick response!!

I am on-site right now. Can you direct me to these menu pages where I can do all of this stuff?

TIA

Dwayne


----------



## epokopac (Aug 8, 2007)

dcarter4 said:


> Hey Guys!!
> 
> Thanks for the quick response!!
> 
> ...


1 - Menu - Preferences - Inactivity Standby

2 - Menu - Daily Schedule - Timers - Manual Timer 
Set Daily, Auto Tune, "pick a channel", select Edit Time, "pick a time", select Create Timer

Those should do the trick for you.


----------

